# Thought i would post some pics since i gained some weight :D



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

Hey Guys,

Thought i would post some pics since its been a while, I am at about 155lbs right now at 5'11 (small as **** i know), but bulking seems to be going well, i am getting a bit fat and losing alot of my definition and vascularity but its all part of the process lol.

I recently lost about 24lbs and went from 168 to 144lbs due to an illness i had, i am back up to 155lbs now so i have gained ***gets out calculator*** 11lbs back  . Looks like i am back on track, i have been eating my ass off and hopefully i will continue to grow.

Let me know what you think of the condition i am in now - i appreciate all critisism, positive or negative.

Weak points IMO are my calves, arms and shoulders (maybe back?), strong points are most deffinetaly my upper legs and my chest.

Thanks in advance for your comments

Ps - the picture called mm1 is pretty old... but all the others were taken today.

PPS - I am 17 years old

Nameless


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

I would also like to thank Big and DB for my progression over the past few months, since talking to them about my training i have been making alot of gains in muscle mass.

Thanks Hunnies *kiss*


----------



## shovel man (Aug 26, 2004)

lucky tw*t hope i can get my b/f down that low

looking realy good mate keep it up its working


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

How do you stay so blinking lean??? Lucky git! LOL...well done mate!1 You are looking really good!!!


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

Hey guys,

Thanks very much for the comment, believe it or not i have been on a 7700 calorie diet for the past 3 - 4 weeks and i have gained about 2% fat lol. Trouble with that is i need to eat a **** load to gain weight, and when i stop eating i lose about 50lbs  Lol...

Nope im not lucky, not lucky atall  Lol


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

WEll id say your lucky...as would most of the people on the board...eating properly is the way forward for everyone!! I suppose it is a nightmare though if you loose that much weight...i bet you dont take long to put it back on though??


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

NikiE said:


> WEll id say your lucky...as would most of the people on the board...eating properly is the way forward for everyone!! I suppose it is a nightmare though if you loose that much weight...i bet you dont take long to put it back on though??


well i lost 24lbs in 4 days, and it has taken me about a week and a bit to gain 11lbs back, so i guess i gain it back pretty quickly...

Gains are slowing down a bit now though and i have to add a protein shake in here and there.

I think the thing is that most people neglect their diet and that is why they dont gain too quickly, but diet has always been at the top of my list as far as priorities are concerned, bodybuilding or not.


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

24lbs in four days?? Some people would kill to be you! Haha..well you look fab..i hope that you get your gains get back as they were...all things come to those who wait!! hahah


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

NikiE said:


> 24lbs in four days?? Some people would kill to be you! Haha..well you look fab..i hope that you get your gains get back as they were...all things come to those who wait!! hahah


Cheers mate 

Well i ate absolutely nothing for a whole 4 days, so you can see how i lost so much, i tried to eat but i kept vomiting it back up gain so oh well lol.

Good luck with training


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Looking really good dude.

I'm glad it's working for you.


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Hahaha...im going to need it..havent trained in ages...going to start back in the gym tomorrow!! Think i wll just have to break myself in gently!! LOL:redface:


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

big said:


> Looking really good dude.
> 
> I'm glad it's working for you.


what gear? lamo


----------



## gazmatrix (Jan 6, 2005)

Looking really good Gary, I remember your journal at BB.com, I was amazed then at the amount of food you were able to put away... It looks like your gaining well though, so keep up the massive eating... What's the training routine you're on now? I just started to clean bulk my self except I gain weight on as little as 3200-3600 cals... I guess I'm more of an endo body type...


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

gazmatrix said:


> Looking really good Gary, I remember your journal at BB.com, I was amazed then at the amount of food you were able to put away... It looks like your gaining well though, so keep up the massive eating... What's the training routine you're on now? I just started to clean bulk my self except I gain weight on as little as 3200-3600 cals... I guess I'm more of an endo body type...


Hey mate,

Lol i remember that journal, i wasnt very discaplined back then, or dedicated. Younglifters joirnel was a great inspiration to me though!

I am training 5 days a week at the moment weight - about 16 sets average for big muscle groups, and about 8 - 12 for smaller ones.

Kind of loading a little bit at the moment, and ill deaload later for optimum growth.

Yeah man u will have to watch ur calorie intake if u reckon ur an endo, it sounds about right though, 3300 calories should be fine for you... and if u dont see gains then bump it up 

Good luck with training mate and thanks for the compliments.

And btw - because i wont be replying to "gear" comments, does not mean i have taken them, it does mean that i dont have time to post replies to post of that nature- especially when the guy on the other end of the screen is illiterate - it wuld be a complete waste of time 

hows it going deano? aint heard from u in a while


----------



## ABED23 (Sep 6, 2005)

Amazing & good luk


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice Hair.


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

You have some potential there dude! the last piccie is the best, the veins on the biceps are lunatic - I ain't seen anyone that lean on the board and that goes for the competition guys!

Being natural and so young, I recon you'll get on stage in the future and do some real damage.

If only you were as pretty as me!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

NikiE said:


> Hahaha...im going to need it..havent trained in ages...going to start back in the gym tomorrow!! Think i wll just have to break myself in gently!! LOL:redface:


 I didn't even know you use to train!!!!

So have you started back yet?

Whats your routine like? Diet? Goals??

Sorry just being nosey, like to see what other girlies are training like.

Sorry to hijack the thread.

Why dont u start a new training thread in the ladies ection Nikie??


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

nice build nameless! keep it up man!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Lauren said:


> I didn't even know you use to train!!!!
> 
> So have you started back yet?
> 
> ...


For some reason I got a negative rep for this post????

Sorry if I offended anyone! But I was just enquiring to the training Niki was doing as its nice to hear what other girlies are doing once in a while as there are not many on here!


----------



## beckham79 (Jan 30, 2005)

dude, for a 17year old your lookin insane!

keep up the good work.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

nice one nameless!!!!

lookin much better man back is lookin real good...

whats that fukin red thing on ur shoulder?


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

DB said:


> whats that fukin red thing on ur shoulder?


ahh mr.pitts, always the tactful one...


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

Nameless said:


> hows it going deano? aint heard from u in a while


been busy dude !!sorry I will try and make more time for you !


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

DB said:


> nice one nameless!!!!
> 
> lookin much better man back is lookin real good...
> 
> whats that fukin red thing on ur shoulder?


I think its a rash from Big???


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

DB said:


> nice one nameless!!!!
> 
> lookin much better man back is lookin real good...
> 
> whats that fukin red thing on ur shoulder?


Hey mate,

Its a scar from when i spilled some very concentrated acid on myself - dont ask! Lol

Thanks for the replies everyone - gonna step everything up and go crazy as i have a week off from school, ill see how it goes 

See you later

Gary


----------



## dirtride (Jan 19, 2005)

looking real good. keep up the good work.


----------



## paul m (Mar 8, 2005)

look very good mate, the stirations in your chest on the first pic are freaky keep up the good work mate!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Very lean.

If you want to gain some weight then you need to cut your exercises in half.

More is not better to gain size it will only lean you out.

When I am dieting, I up the volume and lower the intensity.

When bulking you up the intensity and lower the volume.

I had a friend at work that hardly did any work cuz he said he was bulking and left me to do all the work.

Sleep more too.


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Very lean.
> 
> If you want to gain some weight then you need to cut your exercises in half.
> 
> ...


Im on top of it bro - thanks


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Are looking good mate. Insane bf%

Nice abs also. Wear a tank top down a nightclub, girls will be loving it


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

having seen your diet im even more impressed with you mate, clearly youve defied your genetics and dare i say, youve come the furthest way ive seen from an ectomorph, all these guys telling you to eat more lol, when in fact your eating more than anyone on this board lol


----------



## gadgesxi (Jul 21, 2005)

lookin good, and if you are 17, very impressive!


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

Hey Guys,

Thanks very muh for your comments,

Yeah i just turned 17 in august, so i have about 10 moths till im 18 which is pretty cool - gonna see how big i can get before then, and maybe think about a cut (if i need to haha  ) - im hoping to weigh about 190lbs by then...

Thanks alot Carnivore - I really appreciate your comments, and im glad you took the time to look over my plan 

Keep training hard guys & see you later

Nameless


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2005)

looking tight their mate keep it going , i would cut the sets too as hackskii suggested


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

metabol said:


> looking tight their mate keep it going , i would cut the sets too as hackskii suggested


Weel im keeping them about the same right now mate - doing about 13 sets for each bodypart at the moment, and not hitting small oned directly.

Progress is going well - here is an update


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

nice pants dude


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

Carlos901 said:


> nice pants dude


Why Thank You Carlos901


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

your very much welcome sir


----------



## PK GRAPPLER (Aug 9, 2005)

155lbs wow my naturlal weight would be 214lbs


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

PK GRAPPLER said:


> 155lbs wow my naturlal weight would be 214lbs


What??? Sorry Im not following!?


----------



## PK GRAPPLER (Aug 9, 2005)

mark said:


> You have some potential there dude! the last piccie is the best, the veins on the biceps are lunatic - I ain't seen anyone that lean on the board and that goes for the competition guys!
> 
> Being natural and so young, I recon you'll get on stage in the future and do some real damage.
> 
> If only you were as pretty as me!


The Grappler will be the best and that guy aint natural


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

PK GRAPPLER said:


> THhe Grappler will be the best and that guy aint natural


And the story begineth again!!!!!!!!!!!! mg: :rage:


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

ohh god, does he have to post bull crap in every thread?

u dont even know they guy so how do u know he isnt natural?



> THhe Grappler will be the best


for 1 u wont listen to what anyone tells you, but ohh yeh i forgot you are the best, your then man... we all have to watch out for u next year.. so tell me PK u will be entering mr olypia next year yeh.. we best warn ronnie coleman "grappler will be the best" and tell him he has no chance of winning, because your diet and "routine" is spot on,


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

nameless your on you way to greatness bud, ive never seen a guy with your lean genetics look so good at your age while still a natty


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

that pk dude got any pics???

lookin good gary bro !! lol i wondered where my pants had gone !


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Deano1 said:


> that pk dude got any pics??? !


Yeah i'm waiting for them aswell!!!

u got the mouth mate

u got the trousers to back it up?


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

why have i only just noticed this fool?? have I been readin with my eyes closed again !!!.... 5,300 post barry fukin ell respek


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Are you natural nameless or are you natural like me? :wink: :flypig:


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

Hey Guys,

Thanks for all the replies

PK GRappler - I know its hard on you because your parents dont give u any attention and all, but im sure you can find other ways to amuse yourself - maybe look into some schooling or something? i dunno

Thanks alot for the comments guys - sorry deano your mum dropped the pants off last week, but she hasnt been back over so i cant return them :-\... Ill getthem back to you asap mate 

Thanks alot carlos and lauren for the defence, but that fat grappler guy should probably be ignored lol - i know its hard haha. Maybe a ban is in order *shrug*

I am natural for now and i work very hard - but i am seriously thinking about using some gear at the end of next year after i compete in a natural competition (Dont flame me!!!) - I would like to be able to compete in the teen nationals in pittsburg at age 19 and if i do not have the physique to do it at 18 then ill porobably increase the intensity and add a few substances to intensify my gains.

The key fo me is most deffinetaly eating - and stopping right before i puke in every meal. This allows me to keep down countless calories (if i dont run about and set off the vomit lmao - which has happened before).

Anyway in my spare time i will either be sleeping or doing some homework - so i am able to retain most of the calories i consume, and with a 3500 maintenence calorie value, i get alot of growth from what i am consuming at the moment (5000cals)


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

Hey guys,

Thought i may aswell post a quad pic since i hadnt got one, and since the thread was already bumped.

They are pretty weak right now but i thought i mayaswell post them for some constructive critique lmao 

Measuring in at about 24.5inches right now so theyre pretty thin on a 5'11 frame.

Nameless

PS - im in my school clothes because i came home, dropped my trousers and took a pic - there i said it!

PPS - Looks like its time to buy a bigger shirt also lmao


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Keep up the gd work mate, dam wish i was tht lean.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Canny birds nest! Excellent condition mate.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Looking good.

Excellent for a 17 year old, you will go far!!!


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

I'm sounding like a broken record here keep bum licking you, but you really do have the most amazing physique......you will definitely go somewhere with the BB lark as you look like this at such a young age......this is probably how some of todays champs were when they were young - also what is needed - you are obviously gifted (as well as hard work).

As for the schoolboy dropping his trousers pic, that should fetch me a few quid when I sell it on www.bendersloveschoolboys.com!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pittsburg?

As in Pittsburgh Massitutits U.S.A.?


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Pittsburg?
> 
> As in Pittsburgh Massitutits U.S.A.?


Yeah bro - that is where the teen collegiate nationals are held every year isnt it? i maybe mistaken though.

My goal is to compete in the heavyweights and win overall when i am 19 - its gonna take a **** load of hard work lol - i dont even know if i can make it, gonna give it my best shot tho!


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

mark said:


> I'm sounding like a broken record here keep bum licking you, but you really do have the most amazing physique......you will definitely go somewhere with the BB lark as you look like this at such a young age......this is probably how some of todays champs were when they were young - also what is needed - you are obviously gifted (as well as hard work).
> 
> As for the schoolboy dropping his trousers pic, that should fetch me a few quid when I sell it on www.bendersloveschoolboys.com!


Alright mate?

Thank you very much for the comments - they mean alot to me, especially from someone who has an un-biased opinion towards me.

I dunno man, some of todays champs look pretty fvcking huge lol. I have never been genetically big (was about 5 stonne at 12 years old), but if i look like they looked ay my age then that would be awesome.

Now all i gotta do is stop myself from getting complacent haha - aint gonna happen, 100% dedication/consistency all the way w00t w00t!!!

Thanks again

Nameless


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

> Thanks alot for the comments guys - sorry deano your mum dropped the pants off last week, but she hasnt been back over so i cant return them :-\... Ill getthem back to you asap mate


lmao, i like


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Do you live in the States?

If so where?

I am in California.

We voted on Tuesday for Arnolds innicitives.

They got voted out tho

He is my favorite Governer by far. He totally means well.

We are gonna see higher taxes after this all said and done....Man that upsets me.


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Do you live in the States?
> 
> If so where?
> 
> ...


Alright Hackskii, No bro i dont live in the states. But i will be travelling over there both next year and the year after (to meet a good friend of mine and train him for a few months - he lacks motivation), that is if i save enough money.

I wouold like to travel to ****sburg and compete in the teen natonals in that time (i still have to check out qualifying and stuff and weather or not i can compete atall). If i may compete then i think it would be the greatest test to see ifi am on track to gain success in the sport - it would deffinetaly be a great achievement (even stepping on stage and getting top 3 in any class at teen nats).

I am currently living in Glasgow,Scotland but when i am done with school next july i wanna live in the states for a while with my friend.

Nameless

PS - Yeah the guy does mean well, sucks that they got voted out man  . Dont get upset though! just plug through it and accept it - nothing else to be done, dont give them the satisfaction of lettin it get you down


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Nameless said:


> PS - Yeah the guy does mean well, sucks that they got voted out man  . Dont get upset though! just plug through it and accept it - nothing else to be done, dont give them the satisfaction of lettin it get you down


I hear ya, and thanks for that.

You seem much older than you are......Mature actually!

If you ever get to the States, then look me up.

You have very good potential......This is yours.....Keep Dedicated, Stay focused and I guarantee you will succeed.

You have Great genetics. **********(you did't hear that from me)******* 

Nice Pic'smg:

I've never been that lean.

I don't think I was that lean in my Mothers Womb...  ....Well, I had to share that with Winger:rage: . He came out heavier than me:mad:

Good Luck mate:beer:


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

hackskii said:


> I am in California.
> 
> We voted on Tuesday for Arnolds innicitives.
> 
> ...


He'll be back


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

hackskii said:


> I hear ya, and thanks for that.
> 
> You seem much older than you are......Mature actually!
> 
> ...


Haha thanks mate - i really appreciate that 

My maturity (yeah right  lol) was one of the main reasons i got flamed off of muscletalk boards, said i wasnt 16 because of it - guess some people just dont understand that you get 16 year olds out there who arent neds/chavs etc.

They also didnt let me post in the steroid section even though i had good advice to give - IMO its their loss because i think i can be quite knowledgable sometimes (especially in the nutrition aspet of bodybuilding).

Anyway thanks for the comments once again - it would deffinetaly be cool to hook up if i am near you when i goto the states next year , or the next.

I will use every last ounce of my genetic ability and get to where i want to be, deffinetaly gotta be in the right frame of mindand i think i have that down, now all i hve to do is stay consistent and see where my body takes me.

Nice chatting to you 

Nameless


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

get a room.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Carlos901 said:


> get a room.


 

Already almost seen him naked:eek:


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

come on pk, man, jus chilll! i dont think nameless has nething against u man, by the ways how long have u been 'boxing' for. cause i do


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

hmmmmmm.


----------



## PK GRAPPLER (Aug 9, 2005)

You think I act like this in the real world, I don't this is just for fun.


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

PK GRAPPLER said:


> You think I act like this in the real world, I don't this is just for fun.


Well its not fun, its getting boring m8.

If you can't contribute anything to the board I really think the mod team should consider whether you should stick around or not.


----------



## PK GRAPPLER (Aug 9, 2005)

Okay.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

I think we all need to chill out and get back onto the subject in hand!


----------



## PK GRAPPLER (Aug 9, 2005)

Which is..................


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

PK GRAPPLER said:


> Which is..................


Nameless, his improvements.


----------



## PK GRAPPLER (Aug 9, 2005)

oh yea well done. What competition have you entered your self in.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

PK GRappler your a character,you got front and humour!!!Everytime I read your comments I just laugh I KNOW YOUR NOT BEING SERIOUS are you!!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Stay on topic guys, I dont want to close the thread.

I deleted his posts.

Start your own thread grappler and stop hyjacking others threads.

Be nice this is your last warning.


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Stay on topic guys, I dont want to close the thread.
> 
> I deleted his posts.
> 
> ...


NO WAY!!!

What did he say guys? i missed it - damn!

I am always up for some endomorphic amusement and i missed it


----------



## Nameless (May 24, 2005)

PK GRAPPLER said:


> You think I act like this in the real world, I don't this is just for fun.


In the real world? I dont think the internet is that deep mate - dont you mean offline???

Thanks for posts guys i appreciate it

And yeah bro it aint fun anymore - we have all had our laugh.

Nameless


----------



## leek85 (Oct 13, 2005)

inspirational!


----------



## want2beripped (Feb 21, 2006)

R-I-P-P-E-D!!!!!!!!!!


----------

